# PROBLEME DE TELECHARGEMENT LOGICIEL APPSTORE VERS IPHONE



## chabikad (20 Juin 2009)

bonjour, j'ai acheté "ifighter" (jeu d'avion) hier sur appstore. le download s'est très bien passé mais quand je veux le transférer sur mon iphone cela ne fonctionne pas malgré que itunes est ouvert?!?. quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp ? merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2009)

vous êtes sûr que la version téléchargée est compatible avec votre iPhone et la version de l'OS iPhone ?


----------



## homedcaverne (27 Juin 2009)

jai le même problème mais avec mon iphone V1, j'ai télécharger des appli sur l'appstore d'itunes mais impossible de les transféré dans le téléphone qui est en 3.0. J'ai télécharger les mêmes appli a partir de l'iphone et elle fonctionne très bien.

par contre quand je synchronise l'iphone, les applications ne vont pas dans itunes. Que puis-je faire? Est ce que vous avez eu le même problème avec certaines applications?

Dans l'attente d'une réponse,

Merci.


----------

